# Cedar and Cypress in Houston Tx.



## Tyrah (Jul 12, 2010)

We will be in Houston Tx. next week to buy a piece of equipment and hate to pull an empty trailer down there. I have some cypress and some cedar that are 4/4 .I am asking $1.35 a board foot for those. I also have some 8/4 beautiful black walnut that Im asking $3.75 for a board foot. Those Im taking down there already for some woodworkers. I also have some 4/4 quarter sawn white oak I will bring if anybodies interested at $4.00 a foot. I coming from Little Rock Ar and dont know Houston very well so if you could meet me that would be great. Oh yeah I also have some 4/4 redoak for $1.85b/f. Let me know if you are interested and we can work something out.
Thanks,
Tony Williams


----------

